# Waterbase/Discharge neck label



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm looking at putting a custom neck label on my shirts. I plan on mostly doing black shirts. I was looking at using one of those Stencil Pro's to do the neck label with as that would be pretty easy.

With those stencils, you have to use waterbase or discharge ink. I was wondering if there would be a problem with the waterbase ink bleeding through to the backside of the shirt, and/or being seen from the back of the shirt? I was looking at either waterbase white, or discharge white for the ink.


----------



## Prepresstoolkit (Mar 7, 2012)

jasonsmith said:


> With those stencils, you have to use waterbase or discharge ink. I was wondering if there would be a problem with the waterbase ink bleeding through to the backside of the shirt, and/or being seen from the back of the shirt? I was looking at either waterbase white, or discharge white for the ink.


We tried both waterbase and discharge versions at our printshop. A few things that we noted: 

1. Thickness of the garment. If the shirts are thin the image comes straight through.
2. Discharge showed through the worse for us so we stuck to waterbase.
3. On both white and black shirts we printed a soft grey instead of straight black or white, this helped reduce the visibility of the label from behind.
4. We also tried Plastisol inks with a softening additive, this worked really well as you don't have to worry about inks drying up in the screens (i'm a pre press designer so not sure what the additive is called, maybe someone else knows)

Hope this helped?


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

I may try and find a place that has low minimums for custom heat transfers for a neck label. I know some of those places do screen printings, and some I believe print it from a machine.


----------



## merchster (Mar 16, 2012)

i agree discharge will show the most ,we use plastisol now but when we used waterbased white on black it only showed through slightly if no one was wearing it as soon as you put the t-shirt on its to dark to see. so i recommend you give it a try and see if its dark enough for you


----------



## thatboiDEE (Jan 19, 2009)

Is it curable reducer?? I just printed care tag for the first time today with plastisol and I could see through the shirts.


----------



## scdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

If you printed the care tag with plastisol on a black shirt, you shouldn't see it on the other side since plastisol should be sitting on top of the fabric. Try hitting it with one pass, and lighten the pressure. Neck prints don't really need to be bold anyways since they are not visible to others when the person is wearing the shirt.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

scdesign said:


> If you printed the care tag with plastisol on a black shirt, you shouldn't see it on the other side since plastisol should be sitting on top of the fabric. Try hitting it with one pass, and lighten the pressure. Neck prints don't really need to be bold anyways since they are not visible to others when the person is wearing the shirt.


If I went with Plastisol, I'd probably just have them preprinted on sheets. And then just press them on with my heat press.

I'd just have to find a place that does good quality work, who can print fine detail for the wash icons and small fine print, and who has a low minimum.


----------

